# John Deere 4720 / 82" Normand inverted



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

2006 John Deere 4720 cab air heat mfd new front tires 2700+/- hours. Machine is super clean and runs great. Also have a used 82" Normand inverted blower available.


Tractor alone $25,000

Tractor and blower $31,500


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

People need to know where you are located.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Looks like MN based on the zip code he wrote


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

We are located an hour north of Minneapolis/ St. Paul


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

A few pictures of this incredibly clean machine.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

sell just the blower?? Do you have pictures of it?


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm only selling as a package deal unless the tractor sells first. The Machine has spent the majority of its life pulling a batwing mower at an airport.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Any pics of the blower?

Are there spacers on the rear tyres?


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

The tires in the picture are set to the widest stance, we have since turned them to the inside to fit inside the path of an 82" blower. Pm me your cell number and I can send pics of the blower.


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday bump


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Sold


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ehlingerlawn.co said:


> Sold


Made it home in 1 piece too.

Thanks for the tractor, blower and supper!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

You got to meet the great and powerful Oomkes....Thoughts...Be honest....Every time I express my thoughts about him on here they get deleted....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Made it home in 1 piece too.
> 
> Thanks for the tractor, blower and supper!


Looks like a nice clean tractor.


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark was very good to deal with, and has a lot of valuable insight.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ehlingerlawn.co said:


> Mark was very good to deal with, and has a lot of valuable insight.


Sure....Im also sure he paid you extra to say that...Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Sure....Im also sure he paid you extra to say that...Lol


Sew???


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

I will not confirm or deny any payments made.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So no pictures of the blower...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Clinton probably has a few.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe the secret service too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> So no pictures of the blower...


I have pics...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have pics...


I play the same game with my wife, no way am I giving you my #...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I play the same game with my wife, no way am I giving you my #...


I don't want your number.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't want your number.


Neither did my wife...


----------

